# Teslas in movies, tv, books



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

we previously had a thread where Teslas appeared in shows and can't find it now....

I just finished a book called Caught in Time by Julie McElwain (pretty much a mashup of Outlander and Women's Murder Club - a 21st century FBI agent ends up being sucked back to 1815 by some unknown reason)
the FBI character describing a murder victim possibly having some hidden fortune/treasure notes how he had decorated his office and her inner dialog says: "it wasn't that different in the 21st century. The corporate raider wanting a fancy corner office, or a flashy new car. 'Hey look at me, I can afford a Tesla' "

(there was also a conversation between her and a maid lighting a fire with a tinder box, and her commenting on not being able to start a fire. the maid asking her if she doesn't have tinder boxes where she was from - her response was, "yes, we have Tinder, but that starts a different kind of fire".) lol


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

The character "Dr. Melendez" on "The Good Doctor" on ABC drives a Tesla Model S.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A red Tesla Model X is used by the antagonist in Cold Pursuit.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Slightly OT: The PBS series on the Apollo moon landing uses SpaceX video at the end of the last episode in the "on to Mars!" sequence.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

A roadster with the Starman in the 2nd episod of a new TV show Space Force. https://www.netflix.com/title/81021929


----------

